# Lumps on dogs ear.



## Maverick72 (Nov 12, 2012)

A couple little bumps came up on the tip of my dogs ear flap. They have grown a little and are flaky. They're kinda like a callus like dead skin. Now I notice he has them on both ears. They are only on the tips.


----------



## Maverick72 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have an appointment but I was hoping to get a home remedy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was going to say it's probably a wart, but I'd definitely have that looked at. I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have seen /felt something similar on my Casey when his thyroid meds need adjusting.


----------



## Maverick72 (Nov 12, 2012)

I wonder if it's an allergic reaction to his flea/heartworm meds. Thank you


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You know what that looks like to me? The scaly callus spots that dogs get on their elbows. In which case, I've heard that bag balm helps. And there are other methods that I've heard of to stop the progression of those calluses. 

But the fact your dog has them on both ears - I would have them looked at and discuss with your vet. They probably are harmless, but if I were you - I'd like to know what they are and what caused them.

*** 

And I thought of another thing! I've seen those in horse ears before. It's basically dry skin and buildup caused by crud in the ears and sometimes from flies biting (which I'm sure isn't the case with your dog) . I'd still get this checked out. Good luck!


----------



## Maverick72 (Nov 12, 2012)

Megora said:


> You know what that looks like to me? The scaly callus spots that dogs get on their elbows. In which case, I've heard that bag balm helps. And there are other methods that I've heard of to stop the progression of those calluses.
> 
> But the fact your dog has them on both ears - I would have them looked at and discuss with your vet. They probably are harmless, but if I were you - I'd like to know what they are and what caused them.
> 
> ...


I will let you know what they tell me. Thanks


----------



## Maverick72 (Nov 12, 2012)

Megora said:


> You know what that looks like to me? The scaly callus spots that dogs get on their elbows. In which case, I've heard that bag balm helps. And there are other methods that I've heard of to stop the progression of those calluses.
> 
> But the fact your dog has them on both ears - I would have them looked at and discuss with your vet. They probably are harmless, but if I were you - I'd like to know what they are and what caused them.
> 
> ...



The vet said it was from biting flies ( noseeums) biting his ears. Then it got infected and grew huge scabs. They put him under and cut them off. He gave me antibiotics and repellent to spray on his ears.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maverick*

Maverick

Thank God you got him into the vet!

Did they say how to prevent this from happening?


----------



## Maverick72 (Nov 12, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Maverick
> 
> Thank God you got him into the vet!
> 
> Did they say how to prevent this from happening?


They sell a flea tick fly repellant. He said one time he had to remove half of a horses ear cause it was so bad. Thanks for asking. I am praying now cause I had his anal glands drained. He said he saw a growth in his rectum. . I have to go back in 3 months.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> He said he saw a growth in his rectum. . I have to go back in 3 months.


Please don't wait three months to have the growth checked out. By then it could be too late if it's malignant.


----------



## Maverick72 (Nov 12, 2012)

A new vet bought my old vets business. I took my dog in for a follow up. He said what's on his ears is a fungus. He held a black light up to then and the fungus glowed. He says its from an allergy. He cleaned them up really well and gave me some meds.


----------

